# Any Reformed missionaries or Churches in Ukraine? Russia? Eastern Block?



## 3John2 (May 14, 2006)

I have a real heart for the Ukrainian people & I would like to help support a mission or church or missionaries in Ukraine or anywhere in the former Soviet Union. Can anyone refer some worthwhile ministries/ministers over there?


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 14, 2006)

frank, click on my signature block and have a look around my church's site and their missions program. we are VERY active in missions. i will also ask this sunday about ministries in russia.


----------



## SRoper (May 14, 2006)

I believe Redeemer supports a missionary in Ukraine. I will try to find out more.


----------



## Casey (May 14, 2006)

I myself have visited Belarus and hope also to find out if there are any Presbyterian/Reformed missionaries there. As for the Ukraine, my presbytery has a minister there, the Rev. Heero Hacquebord. To find out more: http://www.pmwopc.org/Mis.html. There is a newsletter that is available there. Also, he has a website with news that he updates regularly here. He is OPC serving with MTW.


----------



## 3John2 (May 15, 2006)

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3John2_
> Any help will be appreciated.



http://www.mtwukraine.org/

See the MTW Europe site.

rsc


----------

